# Would you/spouse do the "indecent proposal" for 10 million net dollars?



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Some rich person offers 10 million for a nights passion. Answer it both ways. Ie female offers 10 million for sex with a man. 

Conditions:
Male money giver. Age 30. no hygiene or disease issues. B looks. B+ sex ability. Penis size 7 inches.
Female money giver. Age 30. No hygiene or disease issues. B looks. B+ sex ability. Nice reasonably pert b cups.
Rules: no lay until its over sex. YOU/THEY must participate actively. Females must allow selves to lubricate and men must actively get it up. This starts out as kissing then petting and goes through two complete copulations. Say a 3 hour session.
You may have a glass of wine to relax a bit but no drunkenness or drugs.
Yes your partner knows about it.

Would you?
Would you encourage your partner?
Assume your partner would always agree with you.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Not a chance. We made vows that the only ones to share our bed with would be each other. Not worth it for us. It could be $10 million or $100 million. There is no amount of money that would make it "ok" for either of us. And no need to "assume" my husband would agree with me... this is one point on which we DO agree.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, if it was $100 million...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Well, if it was $100 million...


Not me. Not a chance.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

The movie does justice to the problems that might follow. In my heart I can't imagine that I would entertain it but presented as a hypothetical means almost everyone will just say no, how disgusting, etc.

On furthing thought, many people would starting thinking about things like how much money they could leave their kids and stuff like that. In short I think a small percent will say sure on this thread but a higher percent would do it if presented the option with just a little time to think on it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: I was being sarcastic! You know me, M!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I would. I've had unattached sex for alot less!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

that_girl said:


> :rofl: I was being sarcastic! You know me, M!


Well, ya never know... money corrupts, you know!


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

damn straight i would


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, it was a lot of money. I couldn't say for my wife, but for me I would rather steal or cheat others for 10 millions dollar than doing that. I vow that the only woman that shared my bed after our marriage was my wife and I do intent it stay that way.
Money can buy happiness like someone said, but money can't wash away the guilt in your soul.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

If I was in a dead end relationship then yes I would.

But I would say no if it was in this relationship. I don't need or want $10mil but I do need and want my partner.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

I watched the movie on Netflix recently.Wasn't it crazy how the wife was in bed with her husband and he thought she wouldn't consider it and then she starting talking about "It would be just sex"or something like that.He let her do it and then got mad when she did it."You were attracted to him!"LOL....As for my wife,I wouldn't let her do it.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

30 is _way_ too young for me, so I'm afraid I'd have to pass on that one


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

What does this mean "no lay until its over sex."


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmm... I don't think I would agree to something like this, but my husband probably couldn't shove me out the door fast enough. (He loves $$$) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Falsely attributed to many famous persons:

“Well,” says the gentleman, “just for the sake of our argument, suppose I offered you $1000—would you spend the night with me?” The lady, smiling coquettishly: “Who knows—I might very well!” The gentleman: “Now suppose I offer you $10 for the night?” The lady: “But what do you think I am?” The gentleman: “We’ve already established what you are. Now we’re just haggling over the price.”


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

One of the best Demi Moore movies I've ever seen!
[ In addition to G.I Jane ]
Those were the " golden years " of Hollywood.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Never. Ever. I am not a commodity. And to me it would be cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah I'm not a prostitute. The loss of your dignity and power isn't worth any amount of money to me. Maybe if I didn't have to fake enjoy it or look at the guy, and if my husband could wait outside and rough him up afterwards, we might think about it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

a twist is he will be much larger than your husband or she will be much more uninhibited than your wife.

10 million bucks is a lot of money.hell what it amounts to is 5million apeice. because I don't think many marriages could with stand all the fall out that it would most likley cause.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Ten million? Hell yes. It solves the alimony worries and the worries about eating after forced retirement.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I think both my husband and I would do it. Our marriage didn't take away our common sense lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

NO


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

I feel like this is much less risky to the relationship than your typical swinging situation. Normally the motivation is that at least one person really wants to involve other people in the relationship. If someone came to me offering 10 mil for a night with my wife, I would know we weren't doing it for any of the "wrong reasons", like thinking it was going to strengthen the relationship or any other BS.

10 mil is a lot of money. Would change the course of our lives and the lives of our children, and possibly their children. And we are responsible with money so we wouldn't make the dumb mistakes that other people make when they suddenly get a lot of money. If either one of us had hard feelings about it after the fact I feel like a little therapy would probably resolve it.

So I think I would. My wife would take some convincing though.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't really think a B-Cup is comparable to a seven inch penis.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

east2west said:


> I feel like this is much less risky to the relationship than your typical swinging situation. Normally the motivation is that at least one person really wants to involve other people in the relationship. If someone came to me offering 10 mil for a night with my wife, I would know we weren't doing it for any of the "wrong reasons", like thinking it was going to strengthen the relationship or any other BS.


And you don't think there would possibly be motivation from at least one of you...basically saying that you (or she) really want to do this? At least you have the right idea that you wouldn't be doing it to strengthen your relationship, though.



east2west said:


> 10 mil is a lot of money. Would change the course of our lives and the lives of our children, and possibly their children. And we are responsible with money so we wouldn't make the dumb mistakes that other people make when they suddenly get a lot of money. If either one of us had hard feelings about it after the fact I feel like a little therapy would probably resolve it.


Yes, it is a lot of money. And you are right, it very well could change the course of your lives. But to think that a "little therapy would probably resolve" any hard feelings about it? I think it would take a LOT of therapy. You really think you could get the image of some guy sticking it to your wife, out of your mind? And knowing that YOU encouraged her to do it for the money? And the same for your wife... that she would be able to forget that she encouraged you to stick it to another woman? Sorry, but I think it would take more than a little bit of therapy if those images are bothering either of you... IF you can even get past it.



east2west said:


> So I think I would. My wife would take some convincing though.


I agree that $10 million is a lot of money. But changing my family's financial situation isn't worth prostituting myself, or my husband, for it.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> Some rich person offers 10 million for a nights passion. Answer it both ways. Ie female offers 10 million for sex with a man.
> 
> Conditions:
> Male money giver. Age 30. no hygiene or disease issues. B looks. B+ sex ability. Penis size 7 inches.
> ...


No.

$20, $500 ... $10 million dollars. Still a wh0re. You are just haggling about price.

7" is an Standard TAM-Member.

I think this was a poll in Cosmo way back when.

UPDATE -- posted the above before reading the rest of the thread.


----------



## Trojan John (Sep 30, 2011)

Hell yes. If you want to give me USD 10 mio for one night, I can guarantee a 20 mio follow up the next night. 😝
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Thundarr said:


> The movie does justice to the problems that might follow. In my heart I can't imagine that I would entertain it but presented as a hypothetical means almost everyone will just say no, how disgusting, etc.
> 
> On furthing thought, many people would starting thinking about things like how much money they could leave their kids and stuff like that. In short I think a small percent will say sure on this thread but a higher percent would do it if presented the option with just a little time to think on it.


I believe this to be truth... it's easy to say "hell no" -cause we know it's not going to happen...in a way, it would be the height of flattery if it was offered....but none of us is that much of a prize / hence Julia Roberts. Silly fantasy. 

Frankly, beings how me & mine view the act of sex, I don't believe we could do this....though we'd talk about it ...as we do everything....we've never been the type to be motivated by money ....

Now ....if one of our kids had Cancer at the time & we were facing not affording his/her treatment... I could see doing it ... but it would have to be for a greater purpose -as in saving a life -over just monetary gain.. 

Because in doing so...(for just money, we'd feel it a betrayal -even if we tried to erase this), I believe it would have some effects...on us... something we shared between "just us " would be irrevocably lost...and for what... so we could go on a massive shopping spree. 

Some things in life are more important. Not that we need to worry about this of course.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

You know I'd be curious to see the answers to this question if it was anonymous poll instead of a thread discussion.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

prostitution is prostitution, be it £10 or £10m


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

aribabe said:


> I think both my husband and I would do it. Our marriage didn't take away our common sense lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I know right!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Lay until its over sex. = woman walks into room, strips, spreads legs, jams some ky up the cooch and tells man to pump away until done with no paticipation.

For me the answer is no because the one thing i simply can not share is my woman. It would lead to divorce. I know myself well enough to know i could never get over it no matter the price. Even deep kissing would send me over the edge. 

My wife would likely answer no because she is hyper conservative and jealous even to the point of i need to keep blinders on at the mall when she is with me. Otoh i know she is hot for the guys on property brothers on hgtv and it bothers me NOT AT ALL. I am not a moron. I know thhey are hotter than me. Big duh there.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

1. you cant compare penis size to breast size. Some of us dudes dont care about breasts, just like some women are not size queens.

2. 10 Million dollars is a lot of money man. Just being real.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

aribabe said:


> Our marriage didn't take away our common sense lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





ladybird said:


> I know right!


I agree... marriage didn't take away my common sense either. My common sense says sex for money is prostitution... I feel prostitution is wrong... so my common sense says selling my body (or my husband's body) for sex is wrong. So, common sense wins for me... I wouldn't do it.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

weightlifter said:


> Lay until its over sex. = woman walks into room, strips, spreads legs, jams some ky up the cooch and tells man to pump away until done with no paticipation.
> 
> For me the answer is no because the one thing i simply can not share is my woman. It would lead to divorce. I know myself well enough to know i could never get over it no matter the price. Even deep kissing would send me over the edge.
> 
> My wife would likely answer no because she is hyper conservative and jealous even to the point of i need to keep blinders on at the mall when she is with me. Otoh i know she is hot for the guys on property brothers on hgtv and it bothers me NOT AT ALL. I am not a moron. I know thhey are hotter than me. Big duh there.


True...sharing the wife makes me want to throw up...but if it ends in divorce thats 5 million each man...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sinnister said:


> True...sharing the wife makes me want to throw up...but if it ends in divorce thats 5 million each man...


Ahhhh but if you didn't choose to share her, how likely would it have been you would have divorced? Quite the conundrum.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

aribabe said:


> I think both my husband and I would do it. Our marriage didn't take away our common sense lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad to see somebody's being honest.LOL.....But if it's 10 thousand dollars thats kinda different.If it's 10 million then all the material things that you have would be a constant reminder of what you had to do to get that money.With 10 thousand,that money is gonna come and go...But I suspect that people who say they wouldn't do it,probably would.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> You know I'd be curious to see the answers to this question if it was anonymous poll instead of a thread discussion.


That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Glad to see somebody's being honest.LOL.....But if it's 10 thousand dollars thats kinda different.If it's 10 million then all the material things that you have would be a constant reminder of what you had to do to get that money.With 10 thousand,that money is gonna come and go...*But I suspect that people who say they wouldn't do it,probably would.*


I can say with absolute certainty that I would not. I have seen what infidelity does to a marriage. Why would I potentially put myself into such a predicament? You say you're glad to see somebody's being honest. Did it ever occur to you that maybe there are SOME people who place some things ABOVE money? I happen to be one who is being completely honest about it. I would not have sex with anyone for money. It doesn't matter if it's 10 million, 100 million, 10 billion, etc. No amount of money would get me to allow some guy to stick his penis inside me, unless he is my husband. And there is no amount of money that would get my husband to have sex with a woman other than me. But, I know that's hard for some people to believe.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

As tempting as that is, I would have to say no in the end.

We are only on this earth for a short time.

Can you sell your morality for money? Can you be bought out?

You will answer to God on that one.

And you purposely cheated on your other half. You are an expensive prostitute.

There was a very young brazilian woman who was still a virgin. She sold her virginity to the highest bidder, instead of waiting for the man she will fall in love with and get married.

Think about it long term.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Evil grin: let me add the cuckold factor. Whose answer changes if the spouse MUST WATCH the whole thing and not partipiate and must simply watch it all go down?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok.
Let me play Devil's advocate and 
"..throw in a cat amongst the pigeons..."

Is it that only women who have sex for money can be classified as prostitutes, or any woman who has sex for a reward ?

Many women have sex in order to get a better grade in many universities. Some women " sleep their way to the top " of organizations, in order to gain power.
Still some have sexual relations with rich men because of their wealth. These men pay for their rent , buy expensive gifts for them and basically upkeep their lifestyle.

Would you classify these women as ' prostitutes?"
I wouldn't. What they are doing with their body is their business. It is immoral in the sense that they are doing something against the rules, but I don't consider it as " prostitution ." 

So can this $ 10 Million be rationalized as " gift " instead of payment for sex?

$10 million is quite a lot of money to pay for _just sex...._
Jus sayin.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Caribbean Man said:* Is it that only women who have sex for money can be classified as prostitutes, or any woman who has sex for a reward ?


My mother gave sex in return for a few young guys working on our little house (after her divorce of course)...... When it came time to pay up... the one let her know he didn't want her money ... but something else....she had the hots for him....she gave in, not one of her better exchanges in life...it led her to a very bad place.... 

I guess this makes her a Prostitute. She looked at herself in a similar light - disgusted with her choices - in hindsight.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Only if my family was starving or ill.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Glad to see somebody's being honest.LOL.....But if it's 10 thousand dollars thats kinda different.If it's 10 million then all the material things that you have would be a constant reminder of what you had to do to get that money.With 10 thousand,that money is gonna come and go...But I suspect that people who say they wouldn't do it,probably would.


No I wouldn't do it. So you think someone that answers differently to you is dishonest? That's odd.

Like I said I don't need $10mil but I sure do need a good relationship.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

The answer to the OP's question is simple.

If a man encourages his wife to have sex with another man for $10 million, then what would she think of him _after_?

When she gets her share of the money she WOULD LEAVE HIM.
Who knows, maybe she might not even share the money with him! 
Why should she?
Most likely, she would end up with the man who valued her 
_that much_ .

Here's my logic.
The man offered _her_ $10 Million for sex with her.
Her husband wants $5Million for doing nothing, and gave her nothing.
She would be thinking;
If a man could afford to pay her _that much_, then he obviously values her more than her lousy husband who _pimped_ her for his profit.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Yes, it is a lot of money. And you are right, it very well could change the course of your lives. But to think that a "little therapy would probably resolve" any hard feelings about it? I think it would take a LOT of therapy.


Maybe, but even so, I wouldn't have to work or have anyone else tell me what to do for the rest of my life. I'll show up at therapy once a week for that.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Most likely, she would end up with the man who valued her
> _that much_ .
> 
> Here's my logic.
> ...


Not sure who wins the character award. The John, pimp, or prostitute? Who get's the girl. The John or Pimp? Thought provoking.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

east2west said:


> Maybe, but even so, I wouldn't have to work or have anyone else tell me what to do for the rest of my life. I'll show up at therapy once a week for that.


... and lament your ruined marriage. 
"How could she do that to me?!?!"
"Well, you DID tell her to go ahead, it's worth the money..."

No thanks.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Wonder how much I'd clear after taxes and a lobotomy? That would be the option.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> ... and lament your ruined marriage.
> "How could she do that to me?!?!"
> "Well, you DID tell her to go ahead, it's worth the money..."
> 
> No thanks.


*Statistically speaking*, this is not so unlikely without the 10 mil though anyway. How would you like to pass up the money and bam. Therapy anyway.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Wonder how much I'd clear after taxes and a lobotomy? That would be the option.


$10,000?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> *Statistically speaking*, this is not so unlikely without the 10 mil though anyway. *How would you like to pass up the money and bam. Therapy anyway.*


Why would you even take the chance?

I guess my brain just can't fathom why, if a couple professes to truly love each other and want only each other, they would even consider such a proposal. It's just something I cannot comprehend.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> *Statistically speaking*, this is not so unlikely without the 10 mil though anyway. How would you like to pass up the money and bam. Therapy anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think I would. But I would be sooo pissed if she cheated later. Mostly though I'm just trying to be humorous. Where is chillymorn at to get my crude humor?


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd like to propose a related question.

Would you divorce your spouse for 5 million dollars?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

east2west said:


> I'd like to propose a related question.
> 
> Would you divorce your spouse for 5 million dollars?


LOL Really? Again, not a chance.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would only want the 10 mil to enjoy it with my husband. But if we had to have sex with other people to get the money, that would be a sh!tty life full of regret. No way. No one touches my man, not even for that.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

east2west said:


> I'd like to propose a related question.
> 
> Would you divorce your spouse for 5 million dollars?


My answer would be the same as the original question...

if it was a dead end relationship then probably yes. If it was a good relationship then no. 

Love is more important than money.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Not sure who wins the character award. The John, pimp, or prostitute? Who get's the girl. The John or Pimp? Thought provoking.


Thought provoking yes,
But with that amount of money some people may be tempted to think that they could buy a new life and a new character!

Humans are very good at rationalization and compromise whenever the truth is inconvenient .
So it can be rationalized that its neither prostitution nor pimping by the husband & wife before the act.
The " John " could also rationalize that he is not actually paying for sex , but helping a beautiful woman realize her dreams.

However , after the act when the dust settles,
Reality always comes back and bits us in the a$$ .


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

The only way I would consider doing this, or letting my husband do it, would be if I didn't want to be married to him any more. Which I do. So no. I really don't see any way for a marriage to be enriched by the experience.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Holland said:


> No I wouldn't do it. So you think someone that answers differently to you is dishonest? That's odd.
> 
> Like I said I don't need $10mil but I sure do need a good relationship.


I should have said SOME people who say they wouldn't do it would.Not all.Answering this question on the internet is different than being presented with this type of proposition in your real life.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Ok.
> Let me play Devil's advocate and
> "..throw in a cat amongst the pigeons..."
> 
> ...


Two guys I work with were discussing this one day. First guy was talking about paying a prositute. Second guy says there is no way I would ever pay for sex. First guy ask if he was married. Second guy says yes. First guy says your paying for it everyday:rofl:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

homebuilder said:


> Two guys I work with were discussing this one day. First guy was talking about paying a prositute. Second guy says there is no way I would ever pay for sex. First guy ask if he was married. Second guy says yes. First guy says your paying for it everyday:rofl:


I don't find that amusing at all. It's really sad that anyone thinks that way.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

east2west said:


> I'd like to propose a related question.
> 
> Would you divorce your spouse for 5 million dollars?


can we remarry?:scratchhead:


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I don't find that amusing at all. It's really sad that anyone thinks that way.


it was intended for humor


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

No I wouldn't and I would not let my spouce do it eather. I can't be bought nor rented. My spouce is mine only no sharing.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Opposition seems to be based on the idea that it is prostitution.

But my only problem with prostitution is that it is an occupation that has a lot of mental and physical health hazards. 

I am not opposed to it on principle.

So yes it would be prostitution but in a form that I consider relatively benign.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

If I was a dude capable of affording $10M, I'm sure more enthusiastic ones would be blocking my line of sight to the reluctant married ones.

Conversely, if some lady wanted to pay $10M for me, she could have me all week, I'd just have to hire a woman willing to pretend to be my W long enough to convince the rich broad I'm "difficult to get with" (and I'm sure I could do that for a lot less than what I get = pure profit). The perks of being single.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Jack I said:


> Glad to see somebody's being honest.LOL.....But if it's 10 thousand dollars thats kinda different.If it's 10 million then all the material things that you have would be a constant reminder of what you had to do to get that money.With 10 thousand,that money is gonna come and go...But I suspect that people who say they wouldn't do it,probably would.


 I am not going to lie, I would do it. Granted it would be prostitution, but for 10 mil i would do it once!


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Does everyone have a price, or are there absolutes?

Say there was further haggling.

$100 million? More?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

In my book, there are some things in life that just mean so much more than money!

Now go ahead and just ask my STBXW. She would unflinchingly take you up on it!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Does everyone have a price, or are there absolutes?
> 
> Say there was further haggling.
> 
> $100 million? More?


If life is tough enough then everyone(I think) has a price. Maybe the price is curing an illness. What if it saves a child or the spouse.

I wouldn't do it now because me and my wife and our children are healthy and finacially ok. But if things were dire then absolutely yes.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Does everyone have a price, or are there absolutes?
> 
> Say there was further haggling.
> 
> $100 million? More?


Everyone has a price.

Like I said earlier, experience has taught me that human beings ALWAYS justify their actions, and sometimes they are justified in so doing.
Who are we to judge?

Like Thundarr above, I am not lacking for money but I cannot judge a woman who decides to do that for a reason, as a prostitute.
I would take offence if my wife accepted money from any man for any reason.

But think about this,
A man driving his truck suddenly hears a noise in the engine, and his truck shuts down. He pops the bonnet, sees something looking odd and he " fixes " it. Tries to start the engine, and voila! It starts.
Does that make his a mechanic?
So too, a woman who decides to have sex $10 million just once in her life, for whatever reason is not automatically a prostitute.
What she did was risky, injurious to her relationship and may be considered immoral by some.
But I don't think it makes her a prostitute.
I think prostitution involves earning a living by charging cash for sexual favours. 
These matters are not that simple, neither "black or white."
But everyone's views will vary.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

jaharthur said:


> Does everyone have a price, or are there absolutes?
> 
> Say there was further haggling.
> 
> $100 million? More?



If something is morally wrong, *no* amount of money can make it morally right. 

Philosophical discussions get a little more interesting if instead of money, there is another moral issue on the other side of the scales.

Most of us wouldn't steal just for monetary gain, but would you steal to save the life of a starving child, for example?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> If something is morally wrong, *no* amount of money can make it morally right.
> 
> Philosophical discussions get a little more interesting if instead of money, there is another moral issue on the other side of the scales.
> 
> Most of us wouldn't steal just for monetary gain, but would you steal to save the life of a starving child, for example?


Well now, you have opened the proverbial " can of worms."

What is " morally right" and what is " morally wrong?"
And what reference point do we use to determine that?
These things vary according to culture and a person's upbringing.
Then when faced with " _another moral issue on the other side of the scale_ " things become even more interesting.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Well now, you have opened the proverbial " can of worms."
> 
> What is " morally right" and what is " morally wrong?"
> And what reference point do we use to determine that?
> ...



The question of what is morally right and what is morally wrong is a very good one, because standards of morality do vary from culture to culture and from religion to religion. There's also an important distinction between normative morality and descriptive morality, which is just a fancy way of saying that moral principles can't be applied mechanically.

But even as children, we learn pretty quickly that once we've agreed to play a game, we can't go changing the rules after the game has started. If we do, it won't be very long before no one will trust us or play with us anymore. 

In a similar vein, I would say that most of us by the time we are adults have in one way or another voluntarily chosen to accept and abide by a code of morality specific to our culture or religion. That would be our reference point.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

Right now I'd probably do it for $20.00 and a twinkie.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Malcolm38 said:


> Right now I'd probably do it for $20.00 and a twinkie.


If it weren't for my strong sense of morality, then I might even one-up you there, Malcolm, and take the $20- and just forfeit the damn Twinkie!


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

id rent his ass quicker than a girl scout will sell you some cookies


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> The question of what is morally right and what is morally wrong is a very good one, because standards of morality do vary from culture to culture and from religion to religion. *There's also an important distinction between normative morality and descriptive morality, which is just a fancy way of saying that moral principles can't be applied mechanically.*


:iagree:
There is a difference between what we all _say_ should be done and what we actually do. Culture does have a lot to do with it, 
And then there's relativism.....
_But that's another different kettle of fish_!
Hmmmmm.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

There are things in this world that I can say I do not have a price. You can read that as I would die first.
There are worse things than dying. Worse things than not having ten million dollars.

This is one of them. Seriously. It is not the only one.

But continue along. I am not judging others but I am weighing in on this one. If I was willing to sell my wife or share my wife, my life has already been wasted. To me it is the old cliche of selling your soul to the devil.

I have worked for one of the richest men on the planet and he himself was amazed at how most wealthy men are miserable people. Sure I would be fine with more wealth. As Forest said ... "One less thing." 

Morality? Hmmmm. I guess I have my own. I don't go through life hoping I will be going to heaven. I just do what I think is the right way to live ... for its own sake. I am not a turn the other cheek kinda guy though.

All the above said. A real sleaze would take a lot less money and ruin you and your marriage and then manipulate things in such a way that your spouse would run to them and give it to them for next to nothing. A shoulder to cry on. Because someone offering a ton of money for someone is about humliating and degrading those individuals. I guess I would never be down for that.

"Because some men aren't looking for anything logical, like money. They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned, or negotiated with." -- Alfred Pennyworth


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> But continue along. I am not judging other but I am weighing in on this one. * If I was willing to seel my wife or share my wife, my life has already been wasted*.


:iagree:..........but have you never heard of "* progressive love*?"
:rofl:
Some guys willing to share their wife for nothing, based on some video they saw on youtube!
Haha!
Just Kidding!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Does everyone have a price, or are there absolutes?
> 
> Say there was further haggling.
> 
> $100 million? More?



The answer for me would still be a hell no. I dont care how much money is offered..... No one can ever buy me or my spouse. For me.. It isnt about where ill end up in the next life. Its about loyalty, self respect, pride, and accepting any sort of deal like that.. Would mean I would have to toss aside my self respect and pride. It would mean my loyalty could be bought, and it would mean I would betray my spouse. 

It doesnt matter if he knows about it or not. I would still see it as a betrayal and vice versa for him. I wouldnt see it as being a prostitute either... More like being some sort of sleezebag. 

For the record I have had some idiot try an offer me money as well. I told him no and that I didnt need his money.

He responded with... "well everyone needs money..." 

I then told him what money I needed I already had. He then tried to haggle, mention being able to buy nice fancy things, ect but I flat out told him again. " I already have the money I need. Anything else is just a want that can be achieved without tossing aside my self respect, dignity, and pride." 

Then he went on calling me a slvt, bytch, ect.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Then he went on calling me a slvt, bytch, ect.


Wait...so you're a sl*t (in some eyes) if you do it... but he thought you a sl*t for NOT doing it?? Wow...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Wait...so you're a sl*t (in some eyes) if you do it... but he thought you a sl*t for NOT doing it?? Wow...


I know right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Of course he was even more peeved when I responded with... "Bytch, witch, evil mean hag... Yes. Slvt, wh0re... Only for my man."


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

Horsa said:


> Yes, it was a lot of money. I couldn't say for my wife, but for me I would rather steal or cheat others for 10 millions dollar than doing that. I vow that the only woman that shared my bed after our marriage was my wife and I do intent it stay that way.
> Money can buy happiness like someone said, but money can't wash away the guilt in your soul.


How many people would you have to harm to obtain $10 mil vs harming one who would gain?


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Never. Ever. I am not a commodity. And to me it would be cheating.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it depends on what you view as commodities. if you had permission from your SO, it would just be work. sex workers do it every day.


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

Jane_Doe said:


> Yeah I'm not a prostitute. The loss of your dignity and power isn't worth any amount of money to me. Maybe if I didn't have to fake enjoy it or look at the guy, and if my husband could wait outside and rough him up afterwards, we might think about it.


We all sell ourselves. the currency varies from person to person thats all.


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Ok.
> Let me play Devil's advocate and
> "..throw in a cat amongst the pigeons..."
> 
> ...


smart people use the tools they have. prostitution is a label to keep women for doing that same thing.

No one would judge a woman who married a doctor that was worth $10mil and you all know damned well they would be screwing.

its no different IMO


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My mother gave sex in return for a few young guys working on our little house (after her divorce of course)...... When it came time to pay up... the one let her know he didn't want her money ... but something else....she had the hots for him....she gave in, not one of her better exchanges in life...it led her to a very bad place....
> 
> I guess this makes her a Prostitute. She looked at herself in a similar light - disgusted with her choices - in hindsight.


do you judge her as less pure, because what she did?

Would you feel differently about it if she enjoyed it and had no regrets?


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

east2west said:


> I'd like to propose a related question.
> 
> Would you divorce your spouse for 5 million dollars?


great counter question!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

anonim said:


> smart people use the tools they have. prostitution is a label to keep women for doing that same thing.
> 
> No one would judge a woman who married a doctor that was worth $10mil and you all know damned well they would be screwing.
> 
> *its no different IMO*


So... having sex with the person you married is no different than having sex with someone while married to someone else.. sorry, not buying it.


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree:..........but have you never heard of "* progressive love*?"
> :rofl:
> Some guys willing to share their wife for nothing, based on some video they saw on youtube!
> Haha!
> Just Kidding!


and some women are willing to share their men on the same principle!


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> So... having sex with the person you married is no different than having sex with someone while married to someone else.. sorry, not buying it.


No. im saying that a persons wealth is/can be an attraction factor.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

anonim said:


> No. im saying that a persons wealth is/can be an attraction factor.


Can be, but isn't always the case. And who says a woman who marries a man worth that much doesn't get judged? Quite often, people DO say "she married him for his money" and say it with disgust. Not the same thing as taking someone's proposition of sex when married to someone else.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Caribbean Man said:


> But think about this,
> A man driving his truck suddenly hears a noise in the engine, and his truck shuts down. He pops the bonnet, sees something looking odd and he " fixes " it. Tries to start the engine, and voila! It starts.
> Does that make his a mechanic?
> *So too, a woman who decides to have sex $10 million just once in her life, for whatever reason is not automatically a prostitute.
> ...


I want to give you my husband's take on this... I asked him this question the other night...His 1st response was..."That's A LOT of $$"...... meaning he feels MANY WOULD DO THIS, regardless of what they say (as we know it's one thing we can count on never happening anyway)....

Then he brought up the* Physical risk*....THIS is what would stop him more than anything else...

Not morals or values, but the RISK this man, once he had you....could rape the wife, tear her up- for such a price.. who knows what could go on behind closed doors... If he agreed, that would be the longest dreadfully worrisome night in his life & he would b2 2nd guessing from the moment I stepped away with the man. 

I think the OP asked, what if the husband had to watch, this c0ckholding thing...... his response to that was...IF the Rich man wants the husband to watch....he is going to TAUNT him, to say ..."Look what I have, she is all mine"....he could again get ROUGH, humiliate her, rape her....this could lead to a horrible confrontation, a FIGHT...but he agreed to the PRICE.... so basically a FIGHT would nullify the agreement ........ and they'd end up with nothing!

SO the physical risk was his 1st concern, over the "romantic" loosing something we only shared together.. 

Like myself & Thundarr on here...if one of our children was gravely ill ~ we were facing not getting the BEST treatment to save his/her life...only this would allow us to consider such a Risk. 

Life can be beautiful without a pile of $$. 



> *anonim said: *do you judge her as less pure, because what she did?
> 
> Would you feel differently about it if she enjoyed it and had no regrets?


 I LOST my mother/ my best friend.... because of her actions... this started out with her wanting ONE GUY... Infatuation/ Lust/ blind Love without counting the cost of testing the man to see what he is made of.... He was very handsome, alluring.....

Here is what ended up happening....he started bringing other men over the house...she had a nervous breakdown... it's not a matter of judging ...it's a matter of seeing how ....women should NOT give themselves to Players.. because it will only HURT the woman...

Listen ....if some women just want Fvcked...more power to them... My Mother wanted *more*. She was not using her head - like at all. She was trying to WIN HIM through sex. Like many women do...and get hurt, the more sensitive ones anyhow. 

So she did a very bad disservice to herself sleeping with a USER... Why did she do it... probably because she was lonely after the divorce, the men that liked her, she didn't like.....her self esteem was already on the floor.... and this experience only made it far worse. 

So yes...I feel very strongly against "casual sex"... we all have our reasons... 

My Father took me off of her because of her actions with these men. She was NOT a good example to me. I was so turned off by what I saw at 9 yrs old, it screwed with my perception of







. I can't blame it all on Religion...They take it too far with all this PURITY talk... but what SHe experienced was the other end of that spectrum....which is also ugly & not something I ever wanted to experience in life. 

If a woman wants to live like that, she needs a hard outer shell & be able to turn her emotions off...I'm not that type, and obviously neither was she -unfortunately. 

My mother never blamed those men, she blamed herself for wrong choices....because of that episode in her life, she never believed in







again, it clouded her perception badly. I think this is very very sad.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I LOST my mother/ my best friend.... because of her actions... this started out with her wanting ONE GUY... Infatuation/ Lust/ blind Love without counting the cost of testing the man to see what he is made of.... He was very handsome, alluring.....
> 
> *Here is what ended up happening....he started bringing other men over the house...she had a nervous breakdown... it's not a matter of judging ...it's a matter of seeing how ....women should NOT give themselves to Players.. because it will only HURT the woman...
> 
> ...


SA, 
It seems you have a way of speaking fearlessly from the heart.
A lot of people can't understand the effects of that type of lifestyle even though it may be affecting them right this very minute.

They are like the Cyclop Polyphemus of Greek Mythology, son of Poseidon . One eye to the centre of the forehead and lacking peripheral vision.

But you speak from a tough experience , through the vantage point of a little girl. 

_Wise men learn from the experience of others._

*YOU DO NOT SHARE THAT WHICH YOU CANNOT AFFORD TO LOOSE.*

Casual sex and intimate expressions of love ARE NOT ONE AND THE SAME.

Within a marriage is not the place for casual sex with other people.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Other than the obvious moral dilemma, there's the ultimate possibility that no matter how much money is placed upon the table, and no matter how good and "safe" that the sex may be, I can't help but feel that there would come to be some form of an inate jealousy and resulting resentment by either spouse in one's methodology in this questionable immoral procurement of, money, not to even mention a form of "one-upsmanship" on the part of the participating spouse flogging the other with their mantra of "look at what I did for us to make us so financially complete!"

Either way, the price is just way too expensive~ emblematic of some terrible and potentially tragic experiment perpetratated for by elements of the underworld.

I love and absolutely relish the physical and emotional aspects of sex with a woman, just as much as the next guy. *But what means so much more to me about it is when it is done within the tenants of a mutually exclusive loving and trusting **relationship.* *Money just cannot even begin to buy that!*

*That's the true icing on the cake, at least for this big-hearted Southern boy!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

And FYI, even if money were procured in this way, the "layer"(purveyor of the cash) would have to issue the "layee"(recipient of the cash) a 1099-MISC for said amount, so that they would have to account for it on their Federal, State, and Local Governmental tax returns!


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> If something is morally wrong, *no* amount of money can make it morally right.
> 
> Philosophical discussions get a little more interesting if instead of money, there is another moral issue on the other side of the scales.
> 
> Most of us wouldn't steal just for monetary gain, but would you steal to save the life of a starving child, for example?


You are wrong. This is merely a framing issue.

If the question were posed as "Would you let someone else have sex with your spouse in order to save 1000 starving children", We might have different answers. Imagine there were 1000 children about to starve to death if you would not consent to the proposal above. Would you let them all die so that you could preserve the perceived moral purity of your marriage? Probably not.

But 10 million dollars could easily save 1000 lives. Therefore, if you would do it for a 1000 lives you should also do it for 10 million dollars.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

No, thank you! We are not for sale. 10 million dollars couldn't buy enough water to wash myself after, if I ever accepted something like that.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

east2west said:


> You are wrong. This is merely a framing issue.
> 
> If the question were posed as "Would you let someone else have sex with your spouse in order to save 1000 starving children", We might have different answers. Imagine there were 1000 children about to starve to death if you would not consent to the proposal above. Would you let them all die so that you could preserve the perceived moral purity of your marriage? Probably not.
> 
> But 10 million dollars could easily save 1000 lives. Therefore, if you would do it for a 1000 lives you should also do it for 10 million dollars.



And then again, why couldn't the propositioner and purveyor of the cash just give the $10 mil to the starving kids instead of shelling it out for a piece of "strange?"

Sounds like a rather bad economic policy, at least on their part, if you were to ask me!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> Other than the obvious moral dilemma, there's the ultimate possibility that no matter how much money is placed upon the table, and no matter how good and "safe" that the sex may be, *I can't help but feel that there would come to be some form of an inate jealousy and resulting resentment by either spouse in one's methodology in this questionable immoral procurement of, money, not to even mention a form of "one-upsmanship" on the part of the participating spouse flogging the other with their mantra of "look at what I did for us to make us so financially complete!"*


Well arbitrator, 
This [ highlighted ] was the central plot of the movie 
" Indecent Proposal."[ that's why I liked it so much]

Somebody always blames somebody else because human beings don't like to take responsibility for their actions.

Its like the theory of the original sin in the bible.
Eve ate the " forbidden fruit " and offered it to her husband, who rationalized that it was good to eat.
When they were both called upon to explain their actions by the creator , 
They both BLAMED EACH OTHER.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Well arbitrator,
> This [ highlighted ] was the central plot of the movie
> *"Indecent Proposal." *[ that's why I liked it so much]
> 
> ...



*Caribbean*: Thanks for your comments! Fact is, I've never seen that movie~ and chances are slim to none that I ever will.

And your biblical analogy just says it all!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

east2west said:


> You are wrong. This is merely a framing issue.
> 
> If the question were posed as "Would you let someone else have sex with your spouse in order to save 1000 starving children", We might have different answers. Imagine there were 1000 children about to starve to death if you would not consent to the proposal above. Would you let them all die so that you could preserve the perceived moral purity of your marriage? Probably not.
> 
> But 10 million dollars could easily save 1000 lives. Therefore, if you would do it for a 1000 lives you should also do it for 10 million dollars.


?

I think you've basically reiterated what I said. 

In your example above, you've balanced the moral scales not with the money itself, but with the lives of one thousand children, which would carry considerable weight. 

It's important though that the causation be real and not just theoretical. When moral issues are resolved by potential good (e.g. ..10 million dollars *could* easily save 1000 lives) then we've crossed the line into rationalization.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Hmmm... I don't think I would agree to something like this, but my husband probably couldn't shove me out the door fast enough. (He loves $$$)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's funny. I got a bad case of mental movies, but my wife...well, let's just say it would make a very comfortable marriage...or divorce.

She'd definitely be tempted. Heck, unlike some posters here, I'll admit _I'd_ be tempted.

But I don't think my marriage would recover. Other men have sold our their wives for a lot less...

_Sir William he,
snug as a flea,
Lay all this time a snoring,
Nor dreamed of harm
as he lay warm,
In bed with Mrs. Loring._


I put the price tag for my ethics at $2,000,000 walk away, tax free. But that, as much as the question, is a hypothetical. So according to the original question, I suppose I would be for sale.

But that is MY price. What my wife would charge is something else.

And I suppose the risk to the marriage is part of what is being paid for.

But for no amount of money would I watch...or allow her to be harmed or allow myself to be harmed.

**

I find it a bit amusing to hear all this absolutism. There were moral, decent, upright people in any nation under war where parents had to ***** themselves out for their kids or families. The men by being thieves and murderers, the wives or mothers by...well, more defined means.

But all, for much smaller prices than $10 mil, had to sell themselves. But life was on the line.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Lon said:


> If I was a dude capable of affording $10M, I'm sure more enthusiastic ones would be blocking my line of sight to the *reluctant married ones*.


That is what he is paying for...


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

janesmith said:


> id rent his ass quicker than a girl scout will sell you some cookies


:rofl: You and my wife!

Now...how quick would you be to peddle your own?


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

> Would you?


Wouldn't have to ask me twice and for much much less than 10 million



> Would you encourage your partner?


Yes and for much less than 10 million


> Assume your partner would always agree with you.


NO definitely not, but I would try to convince her everyday for a long time.


Principles are great, but reality is much better and if we can stop working for the rest of our live's for one night of fake passion it's a easy decision for me. It doesn't involve stealing, hurting others, etc etc. It's just one night!!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

JCD said:


> But all, for much smaller prices than $10 mil, had to sell themselves. * But life was on the line.*


That's an important distinction and something that American law struggled with in the first half of the 20th century. Eventually through such rulings as _Vincent vs. Lake Erie Transportation_ and _Ploof vs. Putnam_ it became axiomatic that laws whose purpose are to protect property are not intended to do so at the expense of life.

Suppose for example that a backpacker is stranded in a remote area by an unexpected blizzard. He breaks into an unoccupied cabin and waits for the storm to abate so he may safely leave. During that time eats his unknown benefactor's food and burns his wood to keep warm.

While we would recognize that the backpacker must monetarily compensate the owner of the cabin, he would not automatically be prosecuted for breaking, entering and thievery because his only alternative in this situation was almost certain death.

This is not simply a matter of 'framing the question'; it's a distinction that's taught pretty early on in any Ethics course. 

The situation is similar with the 'Indecent proposal'. If a moral issue of equal or greater value is on the line, then it becomes an entirely different question. Personally, I think that's a little farfetched though...


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

ocotillo, do you know a good basic work on ethics?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

There is a difference between survival and blackmailing and/ or humiluating. This situation is not for survival and even if there were lives on the line I would not do it. If someone were to donate to save said lives or offer the money as a gift then fine. I would accept in those circumstances. If they offered money just to fvck and they know I am taken or my partner is taken then they are just using said kids or others as leverage to blackmail imo. 

That just brings out the fight in me. If they are incapable of donating or offering it as a gift without trying to get a piece then they can go shove that money up thier ass because I wouldnt need it. Its funny how people think that because most would do it then all must do it. Then when they come across someone who wouldnt they think that person is lying. 

Btw stealing is a form of survival among many species. If a wolf and her mate need food for thier pups and another wolf happens to have said food... They dont offer up booty for that carcass. They will either steal it or share it. 

Again this is just my pov. Obviously its not shared by all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

JCD said:


> ocotillo, do you know a good basic work on ethics?


Do you mean like Aristotle's works on Ethics?


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> And then again, why couldn't the propositioner and purveyor of the cash just give the $10 mil to the starving kids instead of shelling it out for a piece of "strange?"
> 
> Sounds like a rather bad economic policy, at least on their part, if you were to ask me!


Well one person might not care about the starving kids and would rather have a piece of strange as you say.

But if you consider yourself a moral person then you have to look at the 10 million in terms of the good that could be done with it, and weigh that against the value of adhering to your marriage contract.

While also keeping in mind that there is nothing unethical about modifying the terms of a contract with the consent of all parties involved. So I am not even arguing that the ends justify the means.

And if you think that your marriage contract as it stands is priceless, consider the following proposal.

Aliens arrive with weapons capable of destroying the human race. They will leave and never return in exchange for one night with your spouse as per the OP. Your spouse will not be physically harmed. Otherwise they will kill us all. Would you still argue that the terms of your marriage are priceless?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Gaia said:


> There is a difference between survival and blackmailing and/ or humiluating. This situation is not for survival and even if there were lives on the line I would not do it. If someone were to donate to save said lives or offer the money as a gift then fine. I would accept in those circumstances. If they offered money just to fvck and they know I am taken or my partner is taken then they are just using said kids or others as leverage to blackmail imo.
> 
> That just brings out the fight in me. If they are incapable of donating or offering it as a gift without trying to get a piece then they can go shove that money up thier ass because I wouldnt need it. Its funny how people think that because most would do it then all must do it. Then when they come across someone who wouldnt they think that person is lying.
> 
> ...


See now,
This just reinforces the view that morals and ethics are influenced by culture.
And I agree that we cannot use a broad brush and say that everyone _will_ do it.
There are peole who rather die than lose their self respect. They place high value on sex.
Then there are those because of their past experiences,would not place that much value on sex , and they might just shrug their shoulders and " go with the flow."

Then there are those who will justify it based on what they see on the other end of the morality scale.

In other words they may think to themselves:
well,
" ..._The end justifies the means_.."

I own a business.
Sometimes I tender for huge contracts and people ask me to pay a bribe in order for my company to be favoured or selected.
I consider it to be an insult because I think that I at good at what I do and I shouldn't have to pay a bribe to be " favoured " in any way. My reputation speaks for itself,
And I don't need favours from low life scoundrels.

But I know of many others who actually pay bribes , some even have sex in order to get a contract.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Gaia said:


> There is a difference between survival and blackmailing and/ or humiluating. This situation is not for survival and even if there were lives on the line I would not do it. If someone were to donate to save said lives or offer the money as a gift then fine. I would accept in those circumstances. If they offered money just to fvck and they know I am taken or my partner is taken then they are just using said kids or others as leverage to blackmail imo.
> 
> That just brings out the fight in me. If they are incapable of donating or offering it as a gift without trying to get a piece then they can go shove that money up thier ass because I wouldnt need it. Its funny how people think that because most would do it then all must do it. Then when they come across someone who wouldnt they think that person is lying.
> 
> ...


That's just it. This is sort of a BS scenario.

A man that wealthy is certainly capable of OFFERING something like that. But...the character which would MAKE that offer hints at darker stirrings, just like Indecent Proposal.

He would instead do blackmail on the cheap. Buying a house. Using friends to influence a person's job prospects. Essentially, any lever or tool to FORCE someone to do their bidding. Because this is a power trip.

I read about this one story. In it, the bad guy went to this Podunk Diner. The wife of the owner was a waitress and very pretty. The very rich man made her an offer: If she ran off and was his willing sex toy for a week, she would get X dollars. She had until he finished his meal and left.

So this woman suffered for a half an hour, thinking of all the things that could happen, all she could offer her son...how they would own the diner outright instead of paying the bank etc.

So...she starts to walk to the man's car to accept...and he has his driver leave at that exact moment, waiting for her to cave. It was all a mind fvck.

THAT is a more likely scenario for asshats like the guy in Indecent Proposal. The thing that made the least sense to me was Demi getting together with Redford. She had to know that arranging the theft was the thing. And yet she went with him anyway in the aftermath...


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

JCD said:


> :rofl: You and my wife!
> 
> Now...how quick would you be to peddle your own?


NO.PROBLEM....i could get all the therapy I need afterwards while im lounging in a spa like treatment center


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Aliens? Cmon now. I would still say fvck no. why? I will not be bullied nor will anyone make me thier " puppet" To me... That isnt about morality. Its about control. That would be equivilant to some maniac threatening to kill a bunch of people if they dont get to fvck me or my spouse. Hell no either way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh I know it would be about manipulation and control JCD. I havent seen indecent propisal... But I plan on checking it out now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> See now,
> This just reinforces the view that morals and ethics are influenced by culture.
> And I agree that we cannot use a broad brush and say that everyone _will_ do it.
> There are peole who rather die than lose their self respect. They place high value on sex.
> ...


Indeed. Thats how I would view those types as well. As low life scoundrels. I think its awesome that you didnt cave to that bs and your right. Its probably culture based.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Oh I know it would be about manipulation and control JCD. _*I havent seen indecent propisal... But I plan on checking it out now.*_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup:
One of Demi Moore's best movies IMO.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Just for clarification, I'm happily married, have been for almost twenty years, expect to be for the rest of my life, did not come to TAM wanting out of marriage or frustrated with my wife..... and I still think there's some extreme situation where I could justify this to myself.

I'm interested to know a little history of the other "it's possible" guys. I suspect most are not sure about their marriage anyway which makes me an anomoly.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Just for clarification, I'm happily married, have been for almost twenty years, expect to be for the rest of my life, did not come to TAM wanting out of marriage or frustrated with my wife..... and I still think there's some extreme situation where I could justify this to myself.
> 
> I'm interested to know a little history of the other "it's possible" guys. I suspect most are not sure about their marriage anyway which makes me an anomoly.


My wife comes from elsewhere. Places where some people DO live in tin shacks without heat or electricty. Not her. She was 'high end' but she's seen the gritty reality of poverty.

I've traveled. That doesn't make me particularly wise. But I see fidelity as A good. I see money as A good. I would prefer both...and so far, I'm getting it. But there is a sliding scale of good.

My wife isn't perfect. Am I looking to upgrade? Not particularly. But there is a finite 'value' in my marriage that the good of $10 mill might just match or overcome.

Is a Princeton education for all my children worth a divorce? Would a Princeton education for all my kids, THEIR kids and setting up my wife's family, my family, my mother, and my sister in close to permanent sufficiency worth an evening of emotionally meaningless sex and a potential divorce? That is a personal question. I am buying A good for it. Taking care of my loved ones is A good. Is it worth it? I don't know...and i don't pretend to certainty.

Would you masturbate for $10 million dollars? Would you masturbate in front of someone for $10 million dollars? 

Would you cut off a finger for that much money? It's pain too. I'd probably do the finger easier than the sex.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

JCD said:


> My wife comes from elsewhere. Places where some people DO live in tin shacks without heat or electricty. Not her. She was 'high end' but she's seen the gritty reality of poverty.
> 
> I've traveled. That doesn't make me particularly wise. But I see fidelity as A good. I see money as A good. I would prefer both...and so far, I'm getting it. But there is a sliding scale of good.
> 
> ...


Interesting perspective!

Gaia above made reference to wolves that actually steal when things get tough , to feed her young ones.

I once looked at a national Geographic documentary showing the effects on the ecosystem of a prolonged drought on the Serengeti Wild life reserve in Tanzania , Africa.
The rainy season was about 8 months late and the only source of water began to dry up. This upset the ecological balance and the behaviour of the animals began to change drastically.
The entire social order was dismantled as food & water got scarce. 
Even the lions ,and the other carnivores became 
" endangered species" because other animals began to attack their young ones . Natural boundaries shifted hence respect & fear no longer existed because of acute hunger and starvation.

I am juxtaposing this against your questions / perspectives above. I think its a good case of " situational ethics."
Maybe we need to take each situation on a case by case basis , before casting judgement. 
Each person can only speak for themselves.
But culture and context does come into play.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I am juxtaposing this against your questions / perspectives above. I think its a good case of " situational ethics."
> Maybe we need to take each situation on a case by case basis , before casting judgement.
> Each person can only speak for themselves.
> But culture and context comes into play.


Wealth buys ethics. And the ability to feed and cloth oneself without much worry or want is 'wealth' to a large part of the world.

But even there (_particularly_ there) fidelity is very valued.

I'm in India now...and infidelity is so socially devestating that a) most people don't do it, b) WHEN they do it, all the friends and family gather around to keep it quiet but C) if someone was offered a Rs 10 million rupees for a night of sex, the blue stockings would sniff at the lack of moral fiber (someone always throws stones) but most people would think them pretty smart for getting such a good pay off.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Well to each thier own but me personally.. I have lived without much for most of my life and if I was able to survive without ten mil before said offer I can very well cobtinue to survive without it. Public schools would do just fine for my kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

A man pulled up in a limousine next to a beautiful woman. He got out and stood next to the womany saying "Would you have sex with me for $50,000,000?"
The woman looked a bit shocked but once she fully grasped what the man had said, she got a wry smile on her face. She took a look at the limo, the Rolex watch on the man's wrist and his Armani suit. Looking over the not unattractive man, she thought for a moment and then smiled back at the man and said "Sure, I'll have sex with you for $50,000,000."
The man smiled and said "That's great! Would you have sex with me for $50.00?"
The woman was taken aback and had a look of pure disgust on her face. She slapped the man in the face and with an angry voice she screamed out "Of course I won't have sex with you for $50.00! What do you think I am? A *****?!"
The man looked at her with a quizzical look and said "I thought we'd already established that you were a ***** and we were just haggling over the price!"

No matter which way you cut it, it isn't right.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I've thought about it, and I just don't know. 

I'd be very tempted by $10M! The opportunity for us to stop working and travel the world together, to see and do everything we want is a fantasy come true. You only go around once! I feel like so much precious time is used up by work, and we will never get that time back.

We can both be very practical at times, so we'd definitely be tempted by the money. One night of (sex) work, and we'd be free! Easy-peasy.

Yet, I am still hesitant. I'm not sure.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd take the check and roofie him. Let him think he did all kinds of messed up things.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Some rich person offers 10 million for a nights passion. Answer it both ways. Ie female offers 10 million for sex with a man.
> 
> Conditions:
> Male money giver. Age 30. no hygiene or disease issues. B looks. B+ sex ability. Penis size 7 inches.
> ...


Yes, both ways. In a flat heartbeat I think either of us could "pretend" not to have a relationship for a night for a $10m payoff. In reality, though, I think he'd choose not to, and I would also beg off if he didn't want me to. Not sure if he would or not.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

You guys can judge me all you want (and I'm sure you will), but I'm going against the grain and would take the deal, and against my wife's wishes (because we actually discussed this at length). I guess you can consider this cheating, and I love my wife more than anything in the world, but I'm sorry- the chance to make both our lives financial trouble free is too good to pass up. We both hate our dead-end jobs, the people we work with/for and our murderous commute. If this opportunity presented itself to me, I'm taking it, and not for the chance to pork a cute woman, but the chance to make our lives and our families lives better.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

coupdegrace said:


> You guys can judge me all you want (and I'm sure you will), but I'm going against the grain and would take the deal, and against my wife's wishes (because we actually discussed this at length). I guess you can consider this cheating, and I love my wife more than anything in the world, but I'm sorry- the chance to make both our lives financial trouble free is too good to pass up. We both hate our dead-end jobs, the people we work with/for and our murderous commute. If this opportunity presented itself to me, I'm taking it, and not for the chance to pork a cute woman, but the chance to make our lives and our families lives better.


Well, you're not going against the majority here, from what I have seen. But going against your wife? How would you explain your suddenly overflowing bank accounts? And IF you were to come clean about it, you could handle it if she chose to divorce you, not because you did it, but because you did it AGAINST her wishes? :scratchhead:

Look, I get that some say "you don't know unless/until you're in that situation". I get that. And maybe I'm wrong. Maybe I WOULD change my mind in the moment. But right now? I can say with certainty that I wouldn't. But if my husband were to do it, even if I were to say no, I'd divorce him. I couldn't be married to a man who would easily stick his penis inside another woman while married to me. Not for anything, not even a substantial sum of money.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Well, you're not going against the majority here, from what I have seen. But going against your wife? How would you explain your suddenly overflowing bank accounts? And IF you were to come clean about it, you could handle it if she chose to divorce you, not because you did it, but because you did it AGAINST her wishes? :scratchhead:
> 
> Look, I get that some say "you don't know unless/until you're in that situation". I get that. And maybe I'm wrong. Maybe I WOULD change my mind in the moment. But right now? I can say with certainty that I wouldn't. But if my husband were to do it, even if I were to say no, I'd divorce him. I couldn't be married to a man who would easily stick his penis inside another woman while married to me. Not for anything, not even a substantial sum of money.


Oh, I would tell her everything, and tell her why I'm doing it. We have no secrets between the two of us, so the bank accounts would not be an issue. 

Yes, I know this would deeply hurt her, but I'm doing this for the betterment of our lives. It also hurts us both when we have to wake up at 4:30am for a 2.5 hour commute to work at places we don't want to be. There are some days (and I know this is unhealthy thinking) that I would rather be hospitalized than go to work. I hate it that much. 

Like it or not (and many of you will disagree, but), money solves most problems. Sure, this is a potential problem, but the benefits FAR outweigh the risks.


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

I would do it in a second. 10 million dollars? The movie was only 1 million!

Can you imagine the good you could do with that much money? Start a foundation that will continue to generate funding long after you're dead- for whatever your passion is, helping animals, people and/or the earth.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

pink_lady said:


> I would do it in a second. 10 million dollars? The movie was only 1 million!
> 
> Can you imagine the good you could do with that much money? Start a foundation that will continue to generate funding long after you're dead- for whatever your passion is, helping animals, people and/or the earth.


Agreed! All across the country, there are THOUSANDS of young women who can't afford many clothes. YOU can help contribute...what...oh...that ISN"T charity work?

Sorry, my bad...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

pink_lady said:


> I would do it in a second. 10 million dollars? The movie was only 1 million!
> 
> Can you imagine the good you could do with that much money? Start a foundation that will continue to generate funding long after you're dead- for whatever your passion is, helping animals, people and/or the earth.


Somehow, I suspect that the majority who wouldn't hesitate to do it are NOT thinking of what charities to donate to nor what foundations they can start with that money. GENERALLY, the majority are thinking "that's a lot of money and we would live comfortably for a LONG time".


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I think we should both do it, she and I. Then we can get together and laugh about the celebs. I bet they aren't anything special in bed.

It also reflects poorly on them that they would pay all that money to have sex with me!

The local BlockBuster doesn't have the movie in stock. It would be fun to see it again after 20+ years since it first came out.


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Somehow, I suspect that the majority who wouldn't hesitate to do it are NOT thinking of what charities to donate to nor what foundations they can start with that money. GENERALLY, the majority are thinking "that's a lot of money and we would live comfortably for a LONG time".


Not that I wouldn't buy a great house on the water and some nice trips for myself too, but with $10 million, you would have a LOT left over.

I'm a former nonprofit fundraiser and very passionate about helping animals, so that's just what immediately occurs to me. $10 million can buy you a pretty awesome legacy.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

pink_lady said:


> Not that I wouldn't buy a great house on the water and some nice trips for myself too, but with $10 million, you would have a LOT left over.
> 
> I'm a former nonprofit fundraiser and very passionate about helping animals, so that's just what immediately occurs to me. $10 million can buy you a pretty awesome legacy.


I understand what YOU were saying... I just meant that MOST people who would take that offer aren't thinking like that. Their heads aren't in fundraising. They're, well.... elsewhere.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I understand what YOU were saying... I just meant that MOST people who would take that offer aren't thinking like that. Their heads aren't in fundraising. They're, well.... elsewhere.


 Charity begins at home...and sometimes stays there!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

JCD said:


> ocotillo, do you know a good basic work on ethics?


Like most educational textbooks, it's a little pricey, but _Morality and the Good Life: An Introduction to Ethics Through Classical Sources_ is thorough and well organized.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Just a bit of clarification. I tried to make the question purely about the money. I tried to factor out looks, hygiene etc. for the record moneybags is not into pain, humiliation, anal, hot wax, strangulation, etc. he she magically has the hots for you / your spouse and has the money to pay for it. 
I tried to factor out other threads on other boards made by others where for example one person says she would simply lie down and spread and not participate. You must participate actively. One said they would just get sloppy drunk. Not in my poll you can't.
The oddest thing this person wants is doggie style.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

No, I wouldn't prostitute myself for a dollar or 10 million of them.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Just a bit of clarification. I tried to make the question purely about the money. I tried to factor out looks, hygiene etc. for the record moneybags is not into pain, humiliation, anal, hot wax, strangulation, etc. he she magically has the hots for you / your spouse and has the money to pay for it.
> I tried to factor out other threads on other boards made by others where for example one person says she would simply lie down and spread and not participate. You must participate actively. One said they would just get sloppy drunk. Not in my poll you can't.
> The oddest thing this person wants is doggie style.


Based on this criteria I would not even consider it. If my wife chose to do it anyway then I suspect it would lead to an eventual divorce on grounds of me losing respect for her (I think).


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Based on this criteria I would not even consider it. If my wife chose to do it anyway then I suspect it would lead to an eventual divorce on grounds of me losing respect for her (I think).


would you take 1/2 the money when you divorced though?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

anonim said:


> would you take 1/2 the money when you divorced though?


Yes. I wouldn't blame the money. I would blame my wife and I would blame my own inability to come to terms with her sleeping with someone. 

Now this is all hypothetical so maybe I would be able to reconcile just fine because of knowing how strong the temptation was for her (I mean we are not perfect). All I really know is that I was not able to deal with infidelity in my first marriage so that's what I have to go on. Maricha or CB may be better to ask this question since I really don't know if I could reconcile or not for sure.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

10 Million there would be no hesitation. Either me or her I would be perfectly fine with for that amount of money.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Just a bit of clarification. I tried to make the question purely about the money. I tried to factor out looks, hygiene etc. for the record moneybags is not into pain, humiliation, anal, hot wax, strangulation, etc. he she magically has the hots for you / your spouse and has the money to pay for it.
> I tried to factor out other threads on other boards made by others where for example one person says she would simply lie down and spread and not participate. You must participate actively. One said they would just get sloppy drunk. Not in my poll you can't.
> The oddest thing this person wants is doggie style.


So let's make the question even more interesting. If you or your spouse agree to have sex for 10 million dollars you can NEVER get divorced. You must stay with your spouse, sleep in the same bed with your spouse, make love to your spouse, have children with your spouse, etc. In short, you are forever and completely tied to your spouse until the day you die. Does this change the thinking?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

bfree said:


> So let's make the question even more interesting. If you or your spouse agree to have sex for 10 million dollars you can NEVER get divorced. You must stay with your spouse, sleep in the same bed with your spouse, make love to your spouse, have children with your spouse, etc. In short, you are forever and completely tied to your spouse until the day you die. Does this change the thinking?


Doesn't change MY thinking at all. I hadn't discussed with my husband before I made my initial comments, but I was right when I DID comment. He agrees with me. I didn't even say what MY position was regarding the amount of money or anything. And yet, he said exactly what I did. I had no doubt, but decided to truly pose the question to him, after reading Coupdegrace's comment. His response? "There's more to life than money". Sure, there are a lot of things you can do with 10 million dollars. But really, what good is the money of you lose your integrity, or you lose the respect fo the person you vowed to love and CHERISH for the rest of your lives? No, my answer remains the same. I wouldn't do it. Not for any amount of money.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Doesn't change MY thinking at all. I hadn't discussed with my husband before I made my initial comments, but I was right when I DID comment. He agrees with me. I didn't even say what MY position was regarding the amount of money or anything. And yet, he said exactly what I did. I had no doubt, but decided to truly pose the question to him, after reading Coupdegrace's comment. His response? "There's more to life than money". Sure, there are a lot of things you can do with 10 million dollars. But really, what good is the money of you lose your integrity, or you lose the respect fo the person you vowed to love and CHERISH for the rest of your lives? No, my answer remains the same. I wouldn't do it. Not for any amount of money.


My twist wasn't really for you or the others that already said no. It was more for those that said if their current relationship was already shakey or those that said $5 million for eah after the divorce. This removes those considerations.

FWIW, I agree with you. Never ever for any reason. I asked my wife and didn't even get to finish the question before she said no way. I asked her what if she was single and she still said no. She said she would never wh0re herself out for any reason or any price. She said her self respect had more value than any amount of money. I completely agree with her. I could never look in the mirror again.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

If I have to stay married my YES turns into a NO.

My biggest mistake in this marriage for 29 years was taking divorce off the table as a possibility. Without that motivator my wife did not feel she needed to try.

But aside from that my answer is still now a NO with your change in rules. The money would be freedom, enough to kick me off the fence.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

bfree said:


> So let's make the question even more interesting. If you or your spouse agree to have sex for 10 million dollars you can NEVER get divorced. You must stay with your spouse, sleep in the same bed with your spouse, make love to your spouse, have children with your spouse, etc. In short, you are forever and completely tied to your spouse until the day you die. Does this change the thinking?


This would make it trickier because it would mean that I would have to stay married. I'd probably change it to a no so I would still have the ability to get divorced. 
Though without this stipulation I would do it for the movies original 1 million.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm happy enough with my finances, so no. My wife's already been there in her youth, so no. Not a chance.

B+? Already got an A+
As long as she doesnt demand sex I'm happy

So no
Not a chance


----------



## pegasus_rv7 (Dec 23, 2012)

Show me the money


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

As a BS I'm going to add my own spin. The thing that hurt me the most about my Hs A was his emotional connection to the OW. The sex part hardly ever crosses my mind. So I'd say, if there was no emotional connection then yes, I'd let him do it for $10 million. Considering the heartache I've been through in the last 2 years, I don't think I could hurt anymore, and a future life of financial security for me and my kids sounds very appealing.

On the other hand, I don't know if I could do it. If I did, my H has no right to judge me as he had already been unfaithful to me, and this could possibly be the best 'revenge affair' situation on offer. I wouldn't out rule it completely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> The thing that hurt me the most about my H's A was his emotional connection to the OW. The sex part hardly ever crosses my mind. _Posted via Mobile Device_


The most revered thing that most people like us, as BS's, will readily tell you is that it's rarely the physical connection(PA) that occurs between the WS and their OP that actually does the married relationship in; it's much more often the emotional connection(EA) that is the true death knell of it.

The resulting sexual activity is really only a reinforcement of that wayward relationship, just as sex itself is the reinforcement factor for couples in a legitimate marriage or a monogamous loving relationship with each other.

Emotions naturally, and just far too often, trump physicality in a relationship most every time!


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

So I asked my husband this last night. I started with asking him if he would have sex with an attractive woman for $10M if I was ok with it. He firmly and immediately said "No! Why, would you?" 

I said, "Heck yes, in a heartbeat if you'd let me. I could be unmarried for a night if it meant ensuring our financial security for the rest of our lives." 

He said, "That wouldn't ensure our security." (Keep in mind this is a guy who takes great pride in being a provider, but I went on...)

"I figure both of us had sex lives before we met, and it doesn't change the way we are together. I don't think one night with no emotional connection would change it either, because we're so good together. But since you don't like it, I guess I'll never get rich that way. But just so you know... you completely have my permission to earn $10M bucks that way." 

Sigh. I don't think we'll be getting rich. At least, not like this.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

This thread is annoying because it makes us think about a price for principles.

I'm certain that *my wife and I wouldn't be able to follow through on this* even though we may justify why we should do it. I just don't think we could disconnect enough to let it happen. We would both be emotionally damaged afterward as well. Not because either spouse betrayed the other but instead we would have betrayed our selves. 

We work too hard to be a good and do right to throw all of that away.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

KathyBatesel said:


> So I asked my husband this last night. I started with asking him if he would have sex with an attractive woman for $10M if I was ok with it. He firmly and immediately said "No! Why, would you?"
> 
> I said, "Heck yes, in a heartbeat if you'd let me. I could be unmarried for a night if it meant ensuring our financial security for the rest of our lives."
> 
> ...


Your husband is a good man.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bingo!!!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

It depends.

As others have said, it depends on how good your marriage currently is. If you are looking to end it, this could be a nice parting gift for both of you. 

Also, if you already have financial security, why bother. When you already have a bunch of money, more money won't make life any better. Why risk your marriage (or your self respect) over what really amounts to no real benefit to you or your family? 

But if you are totally down in the dumps, losing your house and having a hard time feeding your family, then the decision gets much harder (or easier I guess). 

Some will say it doesn't matter, no price is high enough for my self respect. Others will say that their family is more important than their self respect.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

east2west said:


> Well one person might not care about the starving kids and would rather have a piece of strange as you say.
> 
> But if you consider yourself a moral person then you have to look at the 10 million in terms of the good that could be done with it, and weigh that against the value of adhering to your marriage contract.
> 
> ...


I know many are not wired like me. It is funny how most people will consider almost any form of debasement acceptable under certain circumstances for a "greater" good. I find this laughable! It really appears to me that when life is threatened, many peeps so called "morality" goes out the window, meaning they really did not have it to begin with. If you have a real belief or character trait, it does not "disappear" when put to a test.

I know that anyone who has a price on their "morality" is certainly a prostitute. I really don't care if that is what they are, but I hate all the lies people surround themselves with. Like "I would never sell myself for $10M, but if my child were sick..." that is very simply prostitution. Someone just met the right "condition" as well as the monetary amount for them to get banged like a ho. Again, I have no problem with an honest prostitute, but I hate the dishonest wife/husband. 

If someone is something, then they should be that thing under any circumstance. Some people are simply high priced prostitutes and some need a certain condition to be met before "giving it up". 
On to me. I could easily kill an entire world or race of aliens that sought the defilement of my wife without batting an eye. I could also let our entire world be wiped out so that the human race ceased to exist under the same circumstances.

But I learned to be honest a long time ago. I am definitely not a prostitute, but I am a killer. I have never killed, but I know, under the right circumstances, I would have no problem with it. 
I am also not afraid of death. What I am afraid of is becoming something "other" than what I am. Dying is no big deal, everyone does it at some time.

Anyway, I think the real question you are asking is "What are you willing to die for?" OR "What would you allow others to die for?" Whatever your answer is or is not, will determine what you are.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm straight, but I would probably have sex with Robert Redford for a lot less than $10M dollars ! LOL !


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Would you/spouse do the "indecent proposal" for 10 million net dollars?*



barbados said:


> I'm straight, but I would probably have sex with Robert Redford for a lot less than $10M dollars ! LOL !


Would it make a difference if you were catching or pitching?


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Lon said:


> Would it make a difference if you were catching or pitching?


:lol:


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

barbados said:


> I'm straight, but I would probably have sex with Robert Redford for a lot less than $10M dollars ! LOL !


:rofl:

I think you can lowball the rest of this crowd and close the deal for a cool 7.5 million.


----------



## 12345Person (Dec 8, 2013)

Would you have sex with a hamster, dog, cat, and a rabbit for 10M$?

Seems to be the same question to me.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

For 10 mil....I'd even do an enderman or a creeper.


----------



## skyhawk (Jan 6, 2014)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I believe this to be truth... it's easy to say "hell no" -cause we know it's not going to happen...in a way, it would be the height of flattery if it was offered....but none of us is that much of a prize / hence Julia Roberts. Silly fantasy.
> 
> Frankly, beings how me & mine view the act of sex, I don't believe we could do this....though we'd talk about it ...as we do everything....we've never been the type to be motivated by money ....
> 
> ...


A very interesting point - if one of the kids had cancer. The truth is you don't know that tomorrow one of the kids could get cancer, how would you feel then turning down the opportunity to have been able to provide treatment.
Would I sacrifice my dignity for my kids... HELL YEAH.
Being responsible as man and a parent = providing. 

So yes, I would provide.


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

30 is too old for me and 10 million is too little money.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

The really sad part is that men and women do this all the time for no money at all - just some external validation or sexual pleasure.


----------

